# Maltese Whelping Photos



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I had originally posted this in another thread but thought it deserved its own! Here is a web site with photos of maltese puppies being born. It is just amazing ... you gotta see this.....

http://www.homestead.com/malteseluv/Whelping1.html


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

really, everyone needs to see


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg.. too graphic for me...














I think i'm going to stick to boy dogs... lol


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jun 8 2005, 08:22 PM
> *omg.. too graphic for me...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Weren't you thinking of becoming a vet or am I getting you mixed up with someone else???

EDIT: I re-read this and if it was you, I don't mean this as an insult or anything... I was just thinking if you become a vet, this is the type of thing you'd see lots of!! Sometimes it is so hard to communicate in writing!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I still cannot believe those tiny lil pups!!! I love the last pic on the bottom right of the happy momma


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

That was very good thanks K/Csmom for posting it. :lol:


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Awww, babies.





















That's amazing. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Jun 8 2005, 08:51 PM
> *Awww, babies.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

This lady did a great job of recording the many situations a mom and her pups can be in during the delivery. I hope after you see these pictures you will stop and give thanks for that mother dog and her breeder who put her through this. Although I love the puppy experience it scares the heck out of me knowing one of my girls is going thorugh this. And before you say you could never do this to one of your dogs, if someone didn't then you wouldn't have yours.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow...that was GREAT! Graphic, but great!








I was fine until they said they let the mom eat a placenta or two....







That kinda turned my stomach...








But the rest was beautiful in a very special way...









BTW: Those momma dogs are beautiful maltese...IMO...
















Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

That is the most incredible link! Thank you so much.

Beautiful!

Judi


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

The photos were very cool but I doubt I could handle seeing it in person.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

That was great to see. I think it should be viewed by anyone who isn't well prepared to breed and deliver pups before thinking only of the cute sweet babies.
I thoroughly enjoyed it in an educational way - meaning I think I thought of the whole process as much less complex. A lot can happen and you need to know what you are doing. Thanks for making it available to us. It was awesome to watch and makes me even more appreciative of this special gift from God.

Jackie


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jun 8 2005, 08:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weren't you thinking of becoming a vet or am I getting you mixed up with someone else???

EDIT: I re-read this and if it was you, I don't mean this as an insult or anything... I was just thinking if you become a vet, this is the type of thing you'd see lots of!! Sometimes it is so hard to communicate in writing!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70698
[/B][/QUOTE]
yeah it was me... i was kidding.


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

I really enjoyed seeing it. I have 2 grown children so I'm not too squimish about seeing this. Thanks.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

oh wow thanks for posting that was amazing. I would love to see it in person.

Bringing life into the world is just a special gift and such an amazing site. I had the honor of being present when one of my nieces was born and it is an experience I will never forget. It was truely amazing. I have both my sons births on tape and get overwhelmed each time I watch them.


----------



## Shareyn (Jan 26, 2005)

Enjoyed the cite also. 20 + years ago my Weimaraner sired a litter of 11. I was there through the entire birthing process. Quite something to see. I usually am squeamish, but this did not bother me at all. 

Sharon


----------



## Jolie (May 16, 2005)

WOW!!! interesting..... I'm glad I was out of the house when my cat gave birth.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for posting this link again....I was trying to find it to show my children.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Looking at those photos it made me think back when our dachshund gave birth to 7 babies. I didn't do anything but watch and keep her comfortable. The mother dog did everything, cleaning up the pups and cutting the ombilical cord.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jun 9 2005, 06:12 PM
> *Looking at those photos it made me think back when our dachshund gave birth to 7 babies. I didn't do anything but watch and keep her comfortable. The mother dog did everything, cleaning up the pups and cutting the ombilical cord.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71049*


[/QUOTE]

Hmm, wonder what it is with Malts... are they lazy moms??









Am I reading right that the mother cut the umblical cord herself?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jun 9 2005, 05:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, wonder what it is with Malts... are they lazy moms??









Am I reading right that the mother cut the umblical cord herself?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71051
[/B][/QUOTE]

I sure did not do it and there was nobody else there. I would not even have known how to do it.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Growing up we had a farm dog and I used to watch her give birth, she did it all herself as well. She'd chew the cord off and then afterwards, she'd clean everything up by eating it all. BLEECH!!!

As I was viewing these pictures, I said to my DH, "I could NEVER breed puppies" It surely takes a special loving person.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Growing up we had a farm dog and I used to watch her give birth, she did it all herself as well. She'd chew the cord off and then afterwards, she'd clean everything up by eating it all.[/B]


That's exactly what she did.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Hmm, wonder what it is with Malts... are they lazy moms??









Am I reading right that the mother cut the umblical cord herself?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71051
[/QUOTE]

Yes, the mom will cut the cord herself, but I think it is safer to assist here because she can cut it too short. My friend lost a nice female pup recently by the mom doing this. I can just clamp with the hemostat and cut after about 15-20 seconds. When we did Julia's section (in the middle of the night) the vet made sure that I left the cord attached to the placenta until Kim cried, which took at least five minutes, if not longer. Of course he just pulled pup and placenta out and layed them on the counter for me to work on them while he worked on Julia. It took a minute or so to get her revived and breathing. I finally breathed into her mouth to get her going. The cry/first sound took much longer.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am not squemish or anything and I would definitely like to see this process (dogs giving birth) live. It seems amazing. I do have to say that when its time for me to have children - I am having a c-section. Having seen women struggle through it, I decided that I could never go through this. I mean I am definitely having children, but with a c-section!!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Don't kid yourself a C-section is no picnic and it will take you longer to recover.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Jun 9 2005, 11:37 PM
> *I am not squemish or anything and I would definitely like to see this process (dogs giving birth) live.  It seems amazing.  I do have to say that when its time for me to have children - I am having a c-section.  Having seen women struggle through it, I decided that I could never go through this.  I mean I am definitely having children, but with a c-section!!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71199*


[/QUOTE]


I had both my children vaginally (can I say that on here?







)...many of my friends had theirs with a C-section...I was up and around the same day...it was hard for them to get around for weeks!

I would only want a c-section if absolutely necessary...
I am not saying that childbirth was easy, both my children were 8.5, and I am 5'2"-







but with exercise and preparation...it was tolerable.







Once you hold that little miracle in your arms...you kinda forget all about anything else you just went through...and what you do remember seems so menial in comparison to the life in your arms.







Ok- I will stop being a mushy marshmallow now...I LOVE being a skin-kid mommy and bringing that little miracle into the world!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I know that there are pros and cons to both ways of delivering a child. As a future physician, I do feel that I am well informed. Although I may change my mind later, as of right now its c-section all the way for me







.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Jun 11 2005, 12:21 AM
> *I know that there are pros and cons to both ways of delivering a child.  As a future physician, I do feel that I am well informed.  Although I may change my mind later, as of right now its c-section all the way for me
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I am sure you are well informed, I know you are a medical student...just trying to share my experience.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

OH my gosh they are soo sooo sooo tiny!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Well I was one of those women that thaought you had to have your children natural :lol: if I could do it agian( and I would in a heart beat loved it) I'd have all the drugs :lol: they have out now. Today they give them a shot or something and whew they have the little darlings out. And the dr just tells them to push







how easy is that








And I loved see this site I think I would have to have the vet present at all times :lol:


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

That was really a wonderful thing to see. Thank you for posting that site.

Peechie's Mom - Karen


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Jun 11 2005, 05:40 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am sure you are well informed, I know you are a medical student...just trying to share my experience.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71566
[/B][/QUOTE]


I totally appreciate your responce. My comment was targeted towards MalteseJane. I am very sorry for the confusion. I really do appreciate it!!!!!


----------

